# Age for drawing faces



## velochic

Out of curiosity, when do kids start drawing faces usually? The minimal face representations: two eyes, a nose and a mouth.


----------



## Scoodlebug

My daughter started doing this at around 2 2/12. She's 3 now and they have arms, legs, hands, fingers, toes, eyebrows, lashes etc. I don't know what age is typical as she's my one and only.







I will tell you that she is really, really into art. We paint, draw, color, glue etc at least 3 to 4 times a day. We go through a case of markers at least once a month. I buy paint weekly. It's just the thing she loves the most.


----------



## melamama

I think the range is between 2 and 5


----------



## sagira

I drew my first face when I was 2 (my mom took my picture --we still have it


----------



## annethcz

DS did this at age 3.5 (almost 4). DD is 2.5 and no where close to having this ability.


----------



## Marsupialmom

My yougest has been doing it "forever" she is four.

My oldest daugter is 6 and only started to do it when she figured out her baby sister could.

My 10 year old is not a drawer. At 2 I was happy if he touched a crayon.


----------



## Mom2baldie

My daughter, Paityn, is 2.5 and does this ALL the time. She will draw eyes, nose, smile, hair and today she even drew a tooth.







Her smiles are usually straight lines though...

I dont really remember when my son started drawing faces, but he wasnt as into art as she is.


----------



## oceanbaby

From observing my son's preschool class, it seems like 3.5-4 is a fairly average age for this, and it seems like the girls do it a bit earlier than the boys.


----------



## Periwinkle

Dd just started drawing faces well a month or so ago at 28 months. She draws a circle, two dots (eyes), a semi-circle slash thingy (a smile!), and she always remembers shoulders which look like two lines going away from the face!! Sometimes she draws a nose too. It's adorable!


----------



## Lucysmama

Dd is just making her first attempts at making faces. She is 32 months.

Her favorite thing to play with is her MagnaDoodle right now. I make a bunch of circles and she tries to put hair and faces on them. OMG, they turn out SOOOOO cute!!!


----------



## Hey Mama!

Ainsley just started drawing faces this past summer. I have her first family portrait she drew hanging in the living room


----------



## sleepies

our preschool is teaching the kids to do that now.

MOST of the 3 year olds can NOT do it yet.

SOME of the older 3 year olds (closer to 4) are doing a pretty good job.

but you can start TEACHING it at anytime.

however, in our preschool......they are doing it with 3s and 4s

ps.
yes, i noticed the GIRLS' faces looked MUCH more like faces....


----------



## velochic

Thanks for the thoughts, everyone. Dh is incredibly artistic and I had thought that he was "interpreting" dd's drawings for her. She's 2.5 years old. But this past week, we were in Istanbul visiting family and dd's cousins has ALL KINDS of art supplies. I guess dh was right... by the end of the week, dd was drawing not just faces, but ladybugs, seals, ghosts, "pumpkin patches" (pumpkins), dogs and other animals... and they were actually kind of recognizable, although for some you had to squint and tilt your head to the right.







Actually, the ladybugs were pretty good and the faces get more features every day.

...Heading out to stock up on art supplies... Thanks again!


----------



## melamama

you may want to check out the monart drawing method. she has information for encouraging the ability (and teaching the language) or realistic drawing--without negating the symbolic drawing of childhood.
I liked the idea, because it's like teaching the language of drawing.


----------

